# WOW-Severe sway on craigslist.



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw this post on craigslist. Well, a reply. Is it photoshopped. I cant imagine a horse like that.
Re: Great Horse for Sale


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I went ahead and flagged it. And NO, I don't belive that is PSed...


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

OH my gosh!

The add said someone was riding him?
What on earth are they thinking!!!

Poor guy 
That's not photoshopped he is actually that swayed ..


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

When I first met Lacey she was in a pasture with a horse that had a sway very similar to that one. It was pretty sad. =/


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

That is unbelievable.........


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

That poor horse  and I doubt it has been photoshopped. I saw another horse similar to that recently. So terrible what people will put horses through.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

And they ride him??? WHAT !!!!!!
Thats sick.Think about someone trying to breed something like that?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Poor horse :-( A sway back is not painful, just unattractive. But it is NOT okay to ride such a severely sway backed horse, riding will cause pain


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know if this was photoshopped or not, but horses can become that swayed. I have heard that they are not in pain but I probably would have a put that particular horse down.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Some people are just plain stupid. Don't deserve to own horses. One time I was driving down the road and I saw some kids doubling on a severly under weight horse. It made me so mad because they had a horse and were treating it like crap while I didn't have one and I spoil mine.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I don't know if this was photoshopped or not, but horses can become that swayed. I have heard that they are not in pain but I probably would have a put that particular horse down.


Why? They live perfectly comfortable lives as pasture puffs, even with severely swayed backs.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey has a mild sway, it's just because she has a long back and she was overweight for so long that gravity just kinda started pulling it all down. haha She's not in any pain from it, it's just not attractive. =P


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Why not? in pain or not, how can you assume a horse with deformity this severe be living a comfortable life?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

why'd you flag it? Now I can't see the pic.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

oh, and my2gedlings, it would be different if it was your horse that you loved a lot.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

If a horse was that severly swayed you wouldn't suggest riding that horse, right?

I mean it would be just fine, and comfortable with being a companion. 
Just not sell as a riding horse..


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Why not? in pain or not, how can you assume a horse with deformity this severe be living a comfortable life?


It's unttractive, yes, but not painful. The pasture next to the barn I board at had a horse with a sway back as bad or worse and he still trotted around the pasture, grazed, rolled and basically lived a happy life untill he was put down last year.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Crap! 

Ah, he'll put it back up anyway! I thought I was flagging something else. Although I don't think it was just me....

CL goes through them anyway.. They'll put it back up.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> oh, and my2gedlings, it would be different if it was your horse that you loved a lot.


You would do it more so if it were a horse you loved. Let's go back on topic shall we


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

When they put it back up post it. I'll see if it is worst than my boys.

I have three right now who have lordosis. Two are 20+ years old, and never had a problem. One was in the ribbons at the World Championships, and the other was one of the best kids horses we have ever had. The latter was carrying 10 and under riders when he was three years old. The third is only 10 or so, and is perfectly comfortable carrying a rider, driving or anything. They are all three great, useful horses that don't have any problems. They are even attractive horses despite the unsightly back. I'd almost be willing to post pics.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, so I typed in swayback and saw the horse first thing. Im kinda wondering if they original poster just steal it and put it up to make people mad. Anyways, here it is. The poor thing.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Crud, poor thing :-(.


----------

